# London Camping



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

We are off to France for our jollies on July 1st but we are also wanting to stop off in London on the way down on June 30th and we are taking in a West End Show. Ideally we want to be close enough to the West End so that we can travel in by tube or bus on the Thursday 30th June. It is obviously important to enable us to travel back at night after the show which we assume may end about 11.00 ish. (possibly a bit later)
We have looked at the Crystal Palace Caravan Club site but they are not open until March 19th for contact, so, knowing the motorhomers and their desire to assist, what would your recommendations be please.
We are travelling to Dover for Saturday early am.


----------



## Nelson750FML (Jan 17, 2008)

Boris can put you up on his drive maybe ??


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Very generous. Are you close to tube/bus for London please.


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Ah, thank you and just realised the connection but maybe Cameron may be better. Either one would be good.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Abbey Wood is good for getting to the theater by train to Charring Cross or London Bridge. It is in the low emission zone though.

peedee


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Can get to the Crystal Palace site without incuring the congestion charge?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As you van is not that large, maybe www.parkatmyhouse.com could accommodate you.

Ray.


----------



## tomm1 (Aug 31, 2009)

How about this Caravan Club site (Wyatts Covert , in case the link does not work) . http://tiny.cc/i5c3i .

Family and friends of ours use the site when they are visiting London. Local rail link to London (Marleybone ) approx 25 minutes . Rail station is about a 20 minute pleasant walk from the site.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We've stayed at the site in North London [Edmonton] & taken the bus [which stops outside the site] & also the tube into cenral London no prob . . we prefere it to the sites in south London [BTW the Edmonton site doesn't include any LEZ


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi and thanks for the quick responses. Excuse my ignorance but is there any difference between LEZ and congestion zone? 
I appreciate certain parts of the capital are subject to a congestion charge which is levied between various times of entry or through the zone but what is Low Emission Zone and does that mean that I cannot enter if my emissions don't meet a certain criteria? Or is it that I'd pay if it didn't come up to spec?
Edmonton site? Can you send more details and Abbey wood? Can I get in at various times without attracting a charge, as though diesel and road tax and all the other bits are not enough?


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I would recommend Chrystal Palace. Although the site is not yet open you can still book the site online on the clubs website (if you are a member)
Great site and good transport into London by the no3 bus which leaves from outside the site.

Stewart


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Just looked at

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/lez/17678.aspx

Whilst Crystal Palace is out side the congestion charge it is certainly inside the LEZ.

Don't even think about London if you exceed 3.5t

They must lose so much income from potential visitors.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I noticed this question was in the Wild Camping section of the database.

I live in Covent Garden and my van is parked in residents parking. You obviously can't do that as residents parking is 24 hours. 

But after 6.30pm you can park on single yellow lines in the West End until 8.30am the next morning. Although the congestion charges starts at 7am - it doesn't, however, apply on a weekend. Parking on a single yellow line on a Saturday is free after 1.30pm and is free all day on a Sunday. 

In principle, you should be able to arrive in Covent Garden at 6pm on a Friday night, park free overnight, pay for parking from 8.30am to 1.30pm on a Saturday morning (that will cost you £16) and then stay in the same spot for free until 8.30am on Monday morning. 

I did see a motorhome which I didn't recognise parked overnight on Catherine Street recently and I assume that they stayed the night wild camping. 

The congestion charge ends at 6pm so if you drive in just after 6pm and find you space just before 6.30pm and wait until 6.30pm until you get out, you should have no trouble finding a free overnight camping spot next to your theatre.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Westkirby01 said:


> Just looked at
> 
> http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/lez/17678.aspx
> 
> ...


It all depends on your year of manufacture, as well as the size of unit, you should not just try and put people off, just because of the LEZ, all drivers should check out the TFL web site, it is quite informative.

Steve


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

HeatherChloe said:


> snipped....I live in Covent Garden and my van is parked in residents parking. You obviously can't do that as residents parking is 24 hours.


We have a friend who has a flat near Russell Square station. Last time we stayed there we saw two motorhomes parked on the south side of Brunswick Square. We assumed they were visitors parking but they stayed there at least a couple of days so we wondered if they were residents or wild campers. I just had a look on Google Earth to check the location and there is a Kon-Tiki parked next to the square and another motorhome opposite!

Anyway, thanks for your parking information.

Chris

Edited to correct spelling.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

ChrisandJohn said:


> We have a friend who has a flat near Russell Square station. Last time we stayed there we saw two motorhomes parked on the south side of Brunswick Square. We assumed they were visitors parking but they stayed there at least a couple of days so we wondered if they were residents or wild campers. I just had a look on Google Earth to check the location and there is a Kon-Tiki parked next to the square and another motorhome opposite!


I'd just point out that the information I've given is for Westminster.

Russell Square and Brunswick Square are Camden so different rules apply.

Westminster covers the whole of Soho (which I don't recommend as the streets are too narros) and Covent Garden south of Shelton street.

One area which would be good for overnight stays on the weekend is Lincoln's Inn Fields as it is quiet and pleasant and usually plenty of space, unless there is filming going on, when all the bays are suspended for massive motorhomes of film crews.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

My van's gross weight is 3.5t - I'm assuming this means I will be ok for entering the LEZ this summer, but not the Congestion Zone - am I correct?

Thanks


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> My van's gross weight is 3.5t - I'm assuming this means I will be ok for entering the LEZ this summer, but not the Congestion Zone - am I correct?
> 
> Thanks


If you go to this 
Transport for London link you'll be able to check whether your actual vehicle is compliant with the LEZ.

I can't answer about congestion charge though.

Chris


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Theobolds Park CCC J25 M25
5 mins walk to Bus 217 to Turnpike Lane then its a tube.

Or

Sewardstone - Bus outside the camp
http://www.leevalleypark.org.uk/en/...ampsite_sewardstone/campsite_sewardstone.aspx

Both are o/s the conjestion charge but be careful it right on the border.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

This new site at Theydon Bois in Essex is about a 15 min walk to the nearest station (Theydon Bois underground station) from the site.

Mossford Green Nursery CS

Steve


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

HeatherChloe said:


> I live in Covent Garden and my van is parked in residents parking.


Oh that's Your Adria I see all the time in Bow Street / Russell Street?

Morph


----------



## predead (Jun 6, 2010)

According to the emission zone website, drivers of Motorhomes will not incur penalties until 3/1/2012. 

You can check your particular vehicle on line by typing in the reg number. Just google London emission scheme or low emission zone. 

Just checked mine 3.8 tons with 2.8 TD engine, seems I am still welcome this year, but I don't fancy next years £200 per day emission charge, or is it a "we'll get the buggers to pay for the olympics charge". 

It's going to make delivering goods into central London very expensive. Apparently all cars and motor cycles are exempt, but guess what, Landrover defenders are no longer cars, they have been reclassified by the Boris as vans, so they have to cough up.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Morphology said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Covent Garden and my van is parked in residents parking.
> ...


Yes, it's mine! Like my new in motion satellite dish???? ;-)

It's over on Kemble Street at the moment though - it often gets hit by taxis in Russell Street - it's got lots of black taxi paint mark on the bumpers. Damn taxis.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Hezbez said:


> My van's gross weight is 3.5t - I'm assuming this means I will be ok for entering the LEZ this summer, but not the Congestion Zone - am I correct?
> 
> Thanks


If you are moving within the congestion zone within the times then you have to pay £8. You just telephone with your credit card number.

But it's only Monday to Friday and not evenings.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Re Olympics.
Son wants to go them camping we in motor home.
They have 3 under 5's.
Any suggestions for somewhere to stay and will it be difficult to book? :roll:


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

MEES said:


> Re Olympics.
> Son wants to go them camping we in motor home.
> They have 3 under 5's.
> Any suggestions for somewhere to stay and will it be difficult to book? :roll:


I think he should just look at the list of London sites and call them to find out when he can book.

It also rather depends upon what he's going to watch as the venues are all in different places. If he's planning to go to the Stadium then it's at Stratford which is on the central line, so he could consider some of the sites up at Epping Forest or East London.

But my advice would be..... let your son sort it out for himself!


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Good advice we are definately not city people and have only been to London from 'up North' once by train.
It was like country bumpkins abroad  
For example on my one trip on underground I didnt know you had to keep ticket to get off and caused chaos.
But the Olympics is a one off...


----------



## obo (May 15, 2009)

open all year - book ahead at busy times - 10 mins regular bus o/s site goes to tube & mainline to Euston
http://www.leevalleypark.org.uk/en/content/cms/where_to_stay/camping_edmonton/camping_edmonton.aspx
cheers obo


----------

